# Provincetown Pd



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

My residancy is Boston and luckily I am going through the process now with BPD. However back when I was taking the test and had to list 3 other cities I put Provincetown figuring that not too many people would. I just recieved a card from them... I am not gay nor do I care what one's sexual prefernce is so I could care less that it's known as a gay city...so besides that, any one know anything about the department, their hiring process or how many they are hiring etc....


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

That would be one hell of a commute! I thought they mainly hired seasonal people, since obviously this time of year they don't need any cops down there.

The couple of times I was down there over the summer it looked like they hired some high school kids for the force, or I'm just getting old


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Take the VERY FIRST offer that anybody gives you in this state. If they send you to the full time academy, who cares WHERE it is!


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

SinePari said:


> Take the VERY FIRST offer that anybody gives you in this state. If they send you to the full time academy, who cares WHERE it is!


Whoaaaaaa, wait a minute. If you get appointed CS for PTown, you will be permanently REMOVED from BPD's eligibility list until the next exam. And PTown is only a reserve job. I'd say sign the list just in case things don't work out with BPD, and choose your steps with PTown carefully. PTown also makes you pay for the academy. Good luck.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

The card stated they are hiring 9 permanent Intermittent (sp?) Police officers. Thanks for the heads up on being removed from the CS list. It does say tht on the card but I thought it meant removed from the PTown list. Anyhow, there's no way I will do anything that will joperdize my shot with Boston as there is no next exam for me...I just turned 32....



evidence said:


> Whoaaaaaa, wait a minute. If you get appointed CS for PTown, you will be permanently REMOVED from BPD's eligibility list until the next exam. And PTown is only a reserve job. I'd say sign the list just in case things don't work out with BPD, and choose your steps with PTown carefully. PTown also makes you pay for the academy. Good luck.


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

smd6169 said:


> The card stated they are hiring 9 permanent Intermittent (sp?) Police officers. Thanks for the heads up on being removed from the CS list. It does say tht on the card but I thought it meant removed from the PTown list. Anyhow, there's no way I will do anything that will joperdize my shot with Boston as there is no next exam for me...I just turned 32....


They do hire specials as well, but the civil service reserves get first dibs on details/cruisers, but it is mostly foot patrol. My buddy did it and hated it, very different, some good guys but a lot of idiots work there. However, if you want the job you want the job, and if your town isn't hiring then you can always get on in Ptown as a nonresident and lateral. In your situation, I would highly discourage it since Boston is putting on so many and you are already in the process, and everyone knows it is THE best and hardest to get police job in Massachusetts, whereas Ptown is on the other end of the spectrum. Good luck and hopefully you will walk through the doors of 85 Williams Ave. Hyde Park for 32 weeks of fun beginning in March.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Take a job where you can get it. I know some guys that worked in PTown and LOVED every minute! A good PD... A little "clicky" but good overall.

BPD is the best? We all have our opinions. Well, looks like you might be a BPO so I'll leave it at that...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I worked in P-town as a summer cop and still have freinds there. Don't go there thinking you will lateral cause you will create problems for yourself, they are bullshit about people doing it so you may want to consider that. Secondly there are no f/t spots coming up so unfortunanly there is no chance of the academy, which is too bad cause its a kool place to work. I got a card but did not sign because it was easier to get a R/I job closer to me hence the chance to work more hours. You have to live in a reasonable distance to the town although they won't break balls too bad, but yor gonna have to live in the Chatham/Harwich area, I wasnt about to move for a p/t job. Don't forget you will be removed from the CS list if you go there, you may want to think about it. Good to all of you.


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

One of my good friends just got a card in the mail from P-Town. Actually going down there tommorow so he can sign off. They are hiring 9 Full Time Police officers and he got one of the cards. Not sure if he is going to take it because he is Auxilarly right now for Leominister and will most likely be offered a full time spot by the end of the summer. Don't think he wants to move 4 hours away.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I thought the cards for P-Town were for P/I slots not full time slots?


----------



## LawWoman (Jan 17, 2005)

FordMustang I suggest you advise your freind that they are not f/t slots, but p/t slots. It should say so on the card. And if he has any other prospects he should know that he will be permantly removed from the list if he accepts p/t employment in P-town.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

That is true.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

SSgt Tobias/Provincetown P.D. stated they are P.I. slots _*not *_full-time!!!!


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

The card I received stated P/I not Full-Time. I am not going to sign asam holding out patiently for Boston so good luck to those who do sign for PTown. Evidence, how's it going in there?


----------



## PVD24 (Oct 22, 2003)

How long does someone usually have to wait on the P/I list before getting hired full time? Do you go for the PAT after u sign the list for a P/I or do u wait until u get on full time?
Thanks for the answers in advance.
-PVD24


----------



## Brian831 (Jul 5, 2002)

It all depends...I've seen people be PI's for as little as 2 months and some have waited 6 years to become full-time. It's all dependent on if the department needs full time slots or they just want to beef up man power with a bunch of part-timers. Also, if you get hired as a PI you will have to pass the PAT test...then you will have to pass it again when you go for a full-time slot (barring you do not get hired FT under 6months of becoming a PI)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is the scoop on Ptown for everybody. First, they only have 13 patrol officers, 3 sergeants, a staff sergeant, and a chief. They are not now, nor have they ever been in the market for 9 full time jobs to fill. They had PI's (perminent Intermitents) then they dwindled to 1 now they have 3 and want to build up a list of PI's to fill openings as they arise. Currently there are a few people who got wise and list Ptown as a home residency. They are looking toward filling the 2 current openings with the PI's and current residents. Any further jobs will most likely be PI's only with the option to work full time with the summer specials during the season only. If you think you are going to lateral out, then get in line and hope you know some chief willing to do it with a resignation because the current chief (Meyer) has said no more to signing laterals because too many have done it. And by the way, THEY DO NOT PAY QUINN BILL. That's right they have a separate 1200 Associates, 2500 Bachelors, 4000 Masters and it is separate from your retirement and not included in your Over time. Basically, take Ptown if no other option exits. But be careful, there is so much political influence there and strong favortism in the department. If you are a hard charger, you will have a difficult time there.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

If you are a hard charger, you will have a difficult time there.

That is not nessarily true


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Anyone else get a card from P-town recently?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I did! I think I might decline it this time around, though.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

How many cards have you gotten?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

If you take the job with Provincetown, does your duty vest come with the optional pie-plate ass cover?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I received a card in winter of 2004/2005, and then again two weeks ago. Both for P/I spots. I got an interview for the first one, but wasn't hired.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> If you take the job with Provincetown, does your duty vest come with the optional pie-plate ass cover?


:L: :L:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Nice Kozmo!


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

I know they're going to have an opening (no pun intended) once the New Year arrives as a friend of mine jumped ship for a P.D. _this_ side of the Sagamore Bridge...


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

There are more than a few, Curtis is a good guy.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

kevlar butt plug , anyone ? 

( sorry couldn't help it )

</IMG>


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

lol, nice.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Macop said:


> There are more than a few, Curtis is a good guy.


He most certainly is...

I was honored he put me down as a reference and even more honored that I was actually able to _give _him one.

:thumbup:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Is he gonna be PPD soon?


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Macop said:


> Is he gonna be PPD soon?


if the first "P" is where the Pilgrims settled you may be on to something...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Good for him, paving the way for other people, if you know what I mean!!


----------

